# "Day Late and a Trout Short"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Solid fishermen yield solid results over late week and through the weekend. A variety of approaches served our guests well working mud/grass and shell in ESB/SAB and shallow bays and back lakes. The big bull tides of this Full Moon brought dividends and counteracted some ills with water conditions especially on Sunday.

*Late Week*

Thursday was a quick and brutal barrage of Trout banging the deck with Steve S. and guest taking full limits by 1030am. Friday we welcomed Jed H. and nephew Clay in for a run at the fish. Night and day was the best description I could come up with. The fish had pulled way off of primary structure and were working out deep and scattered. We struggled to come up with a half dozen working "hot zones" from the day before. Finally, I pulled the plug and took a look at some back up Trout which surprisingly cooperated to 24.5" over mud/grass. We laid it all on the line and dug in like a pit bull to come up one Trout short for the effort. Any lesser fishermen and the day would have ended poorly. We wish Clay the best as he transitions from dorm life to the big time...best wishes!

*Saturday's Optimism *

We had high hopes for the weekend as we welcomed a bachelor party headed by Hunter W. and the guest of honor Clint along with return guests Impact Fire Safety. Our hopes turned into reality as the right approaches; in the right hands; matched with the right guests; bent the boards. Trout to 23" and solidly centered in the 18" range continued to hang on secondary contours out deeper. Southeasterly wind directions found Capt. Doug on the phone early pulling a half dozen solid Trout on the first half of his drift. That narrowed the focus and we pretty much went deep in the numbers and long on size. Doug put it on them taking limits with Clint and Hunter W. and guest. I managed a solid half limit with really pretty fish before the activities of the previous evening caught up with everyone. Capt. James E. worked a variety of angles including taking some nice Redfish out of back lake mud pockets and grass beds. Capt. James C. dug in on a grass line working scattered fish before they schooled up and broke out with some fast action to 23". Capt. Chris C. found solid action shallow by airboat working grass lines and mud pockets in the upper bays. He said the fish were solid and making some dramatic runs.

_Continued...._

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Twitter: @Castaway_Lodge*
*Facebook: **Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*"Leads To A Sunday Ambush"*

Sunday tried to surprise us with a big conditions meltdown except Mother Nature forgot that we'd been there and seen that one about 200 times. We hit the water on a slick off first thing after a big wind pop overnight which gutted the bays with off color water.

We immediately abandoned strong Trout real estate in search of Redfish and all managed a few while we were looking for some guidance from the wind and water. Sure enough we picked up a little pop out of the North and pushing 15-18 knots. We worked with it for a while with Capt. James C. breaking into a half dozen fish first thing on a slow grind. That wind and direction backed down in velocity and advanced around the compass going East and then Southeast.

With the big tide on the charts I new some good water would be pushing for the "hot zones" and we bugged out of the back country and made a bee line. First drift we took Trout to 20". We stayed on them working a stair step approach over oyster shell along streaking water changes and managed solid Trout the entire way. We finally broke to primary structure as the Southeasterly direction ramped up into the middle teens. The bull tide still managed to penetrate dirty water zones leaving us with "all the cards" in our favor. First primary structure drift produced 8 Trout to 18". Capt. Doug and Capt. James E. were working the same patterns in different areas with similar results.

All in all it was a great string of days with a great bunch of guests. As always, we hope the start of the week is a good one for everybody. Come see us when you get a chance!

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Twitter: *@Castaway_Lodge*
Facebook: *Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics with a bunch of great fishermen! Capt. JC reporting that bay waters are pretty torn up this morning and he's retreated to mud/grass in search of redfish. Winds are down so hopefully things will heal up heading into mid-day on decent tides.

Thanks to 2cooler "texasred" for the kind words: "Thanks again for a great weekend! You and your guys run a first class operation. By far exceeded our expectations. We will be back".
- Clint D.

Guest of Impact Fire: "Man you guys have a nice place, you just couldn't ask for anything nicer". 
- Mark


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bottom Picture <Salute> to "Texasred"*

a few more pictures rolling in from Capt. James E.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*WIX Trending Bearish*

Weather turning pretty unstable and winds definately hampered things today. I'd put the wind volatility index (WIX) at 25.

.SYNOPSIS FOR THE MIDDLE TEXAS COASTAL WATERS...
AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL INTERACT WITH ABUNDANT MOISTURE TO PRODUCE SCATTERED TO NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING ACROSS THE COASTAL WATERS. RAIN CHANCES WILL DIMINISH ON WEDNESDAY AS WEAK HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS INTO THE WATERS BEHIND A COLD FRONT WHICH PUSHED THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON.

AN UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE WILL ENTER SOUTH TEXAS FROM THE WEST WEDNESDAY NIGHT THEN MOVE SLOWLY EASTWARD. THIS SYSTEM WILLCOMBINE WITH A DEVELOPING SURFACE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM NEAR THE COAST AND CONTRIBUTE TO SCATTERED TO NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THURSDAY AND FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL RESULT IN MODERATE ONSHORE FLOW LATE THURSDAY THROUGH EARLY FRIDAY.

RAINFALL WILL END FROM WEST TO EAST FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING AS THE UPPER DISTURBANCE MOVES EAST. IN ADDITION...MODERATE OFFSHORE FLOW WILL DEVELOP OVER THE COASTAL WATERS LATE SATURDAY AND SUNDAY.


----------

